# HDD on security freeze lock.



## martinmiddleton1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi.
I wiped a laptop for a clean windows install but upon trying to reinstall windows, it stated that there was no bootable hard drives.  I ran a diagnostic on the HDD and found that a security freeze lock had been enabled, couldnt remove it so I purchased a new drive only to find the same problem.  tried running SecureErase on first HD and Fdisk on this one but to no avail. any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 14, 2012)

There has to be a bios setting for that, can't you disable it?


----------



## MyCattMaxx (Apr 14, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> There has to be a bios setting for that, can't you *diable* it?


Hmmm, I think you mean disable... 
Got ya again...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 14, 2012)

What OS are you trying to install? Is it IDE or SATA? The security lock freeze shouldn't matter.


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 14, 2012)

MyCattMaxx said:


> Hmmm, I think you mean disable...
> Got ya again...



Yeah yeah.  And I wasn't even on my phone that time.  lol.


----------



## martinmiddleton1 (Apr 15, 2012)

Trying to install XP Pro on a sata drive. I thought about a setting in the BIOS but cant see any setting for this.

all diagnostic tools show the HD at 100% health but when installing the os it states "no hard drives found"


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 15, 2012)

Most laptops run in ahci mode and XP doesn't have ahci drivers built in.  Look in the bios to see if you can change the sata controller from ahci to IDE/compatibility.  If not you will have to slipstream the sata controller driver into a new install cd.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Apr 15, 2012)

martinmiddleton1 said:


> Trying to install XP Pro on a sata drive. I thought about a setting in the BIOS but cant see any setting for this.
> 
> all diagnostic tools show the HD at 100% health but when installing the os it states "no hard drives found"





johnb35 said:


> Most laptops run in ahci mode and XP doesn't have ahci drivers built in.  Look in the bios to see if you can change the sata controller from ahci to IDE/compatibility.  If not you will have to slipstream the sata controller driver into a new install cd.



There ya go. There's your problem, and your solution :good:

Let us know if you have anymore questions.


----------

